# am i (that) nutz?



## Celtic Hill Farm (Oct 19, 2008)

so i was at the fall classic (donkey show) yestereday, and was talking to my 4-H leader and talking about breeding my Girls. So i said, i want to wait for the summer to see how they do at the shows, in halter, becase if they don't do good, i'm not breeding them. she looked at me like i had two heads. But, i think that sounds responsilble.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 19, 2008)

well...I would have to agree with your 4-H leader. OH!




If your donkey has a decent enough conformation to be shown in halter, why wouldnt you want to breed her? Its really simple..you just find all her faults and look for a jack thatwill improve on her faults. Of course, if she has some serious issues going on..then breeding her would be out of the question for me, but like you said your showing her in halter, so she cant be too bad.



Your way of thinking is responsible to a point, but seasoned breeders will always find the correct jack to compliment the jennys faults, so be careful in what you choose for your breeding jack. Corinne


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have a market for babies? Can you afford to keep babies if there is no buyer? Are you prepared financially and mentally for foaling complications, if any?

It's not just about scientific copulation.


----------

